# Kanex XD For Apple iMac 27" - Full Screen HD Playback of Blu



## clem65 (15 Mai 2010)

Hello, je voudrais savoir si cet adaptateur pour pouvoir jouer à ma xbox 360 est possible avec mon iMac 24 inch.
http://kanexlive.com/products/kanexXD.html
Voila merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2010)

non, seul le 27" a une prise Mini display port qui permet l'entré vidéo


----------



## clem65 (15 Mai 2010)

Ok merci, donc l'entré mini display port que j'ai sur mon iMac permet seulement alors l'entrée du son?


----------



## iMacounet (15 Mai 2010)

C'est une sortie vidéo.


----------



## clem65 (15 Mai 2010)

OK. Quel dégout. Merci de ces renseignements


----------



## stef_e_coli (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'ai reçu ce matin mon Kanex Xd. Je me suis empressé de tout connecter mais l'écran reste noir et rien ne s'affiche. On peut passer de la source externe à la sorce normale en faisant cmd + F2 mais je ne reçoit rien en externe.
J'ai pourtant mis a jour le firmware de la freebox tv et je me suis assuré que tout fonctionnait du côté freebox.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce qui pourrait ne pas fonctionner?
Merci.


----------



## - B'n - (28 Mai 2010)

stef_e_coli a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai reçu ce matin mon Kanex Xd. Je me suis empressé de tout connecter mais l'écran reste noir et rien ne s'affiche. On peut passer de la source externe à la sorce normale en faisant cmd + F2 mais je ne reçoit rien en externe.
> J'ai pourtant mis a jour le firmware de la freebox tv et je me suis assuré que tout fonctionnait du cöté freebox.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce qui pourrait ne pas fonctionner?
> Merci.


Il me semble avoir entendu que le signal de l'adaptateur dont tu parles à "un sens", qui n'est pas le bon&#8230; Mais je me trompe peut-être je n'y connais pas grand chose en DP/HDMI & co.


----------



## stef_e_coli (28 Mai 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Il me semble avoir entendu que le signal de l'adaptateur dont tu parles à "un sens", qui n'est pas le bon&#8230; Mais je me trompe peut-être je n'y connais pas grand chose en DP/HDMI & co.



Voici le Kanex XD, le sens est le bon.

Mais sur la boite du Kanex XD il est dit que la source doit être définie sur 720p, cela pourrait il avoir un rapport avec le fait que ça ne marche pas?


----------



## stef_e_coli (29 Mai 2010)

Il s'agissait donc bien de modifier la résolution de l'affichage de la freebox TV (720p60), pas facile à faire à l'aveugle...
Mais ça marche et c'est ça qui compte!!


----------



## - B'n - (29 Mai 2010)

Peux-tu nous faire un petit retour d'expérience sur l'utilisation *Freebox HD + iMac + Kanex XD* ?

Si j'ai bien compris ça permet de regarder la télé via le boîtier HD de la Freebox, de pouvoir donc la piloter avec la zapette, d'enregistrer sur le boîtier, &#8230; tout ce qu'on pourrait faire en la branchant avec une vraie téloche ?
- En ce qui concerne la qualité de l'image ? Correcte, bof, acceptable, &#8230; ?
- Le passage d'OSX à la source télé se fait comment ?

Merci d'avance ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------

Sur un autre sujet du forum j'avais repéré une éventuelle autre solution : Elgato Video Capture






Quelqu'un a essayé ?


----------



## PowerMike (3 Juin 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Peux-tu nous faire un petit retour d'expérience sur l'utilisation *Freebox HD + iMac + Kanex XD* ?



J'ai le Kanex XD avec la XBox 360 et ça marche super bien. Attention, la console ne doit pas avoir été configuré du tout, ou en autre chose qu'en 720p.
Sur le site, il est mentionné que si un jour l'iMac supporte des résolutions intermédiaires entre 720p et la deuxième résolution ( largement supérieur au 1080p) le boitier est déjà prêt.

Le seul problème, c'est quand on a un iMac 27" si silencieux, ça fait un choc d'avoir la XBox qui turbine si fort. J'avais oublié ce que c'était de bosser ou d'utiliser un PC. Même en 720p Final Fantasy XIII est un pur régal.


----------



## - B'n - (3 Juin 2010)

Ok merci pour le retour.
Si quelqu'un à déjà tenté l'expérience avec une Freebox HD je suis preneur.  
Ça fait quand même mal au derch' de devoir rajouter 150$ à une machine à plus de 1500&#8364; pour pouvoir bénéficier de leur prise à la con.


----------



## Dailyplanet (6 Août 2010)

PowerMike a dit:


> J'ai le Kanex XD avec la XBox 360 et ça marche super bien. Attention, la console ne doit pas avoir été configuré du tout, ou en autre chose qu'en 720p.
> Sur le site, il est mentionné que si un jour l'iMac supporte des résolutions intermédiaires entre 720p et la deuxième résolution ( largement supérieur au 1080p) le boitier est déjà prêt.
> 
> Le seul problème, c'est quand on a un iMac 27" si silencieux, ça fait un choc d'avoir la XBox qui turbine si fort. J'avais oublié ce que c'était de bosser ou d'utiliser un PC. Même en 720p Final Fantasy XIII est un pur régal.



Salut PowerMike,

Qu'entends-tu par "la console ne doit pas avoir été configuré du tout, ou en autre chose qu'en 720p" ?
Doit-on configurer la Xbox en 720  pour que cela fonctionne ? c'est bien cela ?
De plus, les câbles sont-ils fourni avec le boitier Kanex ?

A quel endroit puis-je acheter la Kanex XD ?

Merci


----------



## bambougroove (7 Août 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Ça fait quand même mal au derch' de devoir rajouter 150$ à une machine à plus de 1500 pour pouvoir bénéficier de leur prise à la con.


Vii et ça doit expliquer en partie l'augmentation du prix du Mac Mini qui lui comporte un port HDMI :mouais:


----------



## Selthis (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Je viens de recevoir mon boitier KANEX, je fais le branchement, et comme stef_e_coli, affichage tout noir (je parle d'une PS3).

J'essaye la méthode ou il faut rester appuyer 5 secondes sur le bonton ON pour que la console se configure toute seule mais rien à faire, OS X s'affiche tout seul au bout d'un moment.

Comment configurer sa console en 720 p ?

Merci.


----------



## Selthis (4 Novembre 2010)

Problème résolu.
Je donne la solution : 


Brancher la console sur une autre télé, aller dans Paramètre > Affichage > HDMI > et vérifier que 720p est coché.
Brancher la console sur votre iMac avec l'adaptateur Kanex.
Allez dans les réglage de la résolution de votre Mac, et choisissez 1280x720
Allumez votre console.
Si votre écran reste sur l'affichage de MAC OS, utilisez le raccourcie clavier *CMD + F2* (pour forcer l'affichage, le raccourci sert aussi à revenir à l'affichage de MAC OS pendant le jeu).
Si aucune image ne s'affiche, débrancher la console, rebranchez là, et rester appuyer 7 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage jusqu'à entendre un bip.

Normalement, l'image doit soit s'affiche,r soit rester noir, si c'est le cas, vérifier en allumant la manette que le son est disponible en appuyant sur "Gauche" ou "Droite", si vous entendez le clic du système de la PS3, choisissez l'option de gauche à l'aveuglette, patientez un peu, l'image s'affiche. Sélectionnez "Oui" et vous êtes prêt à jouer !


----------



## bambougroove (4 Novembre 2010)

Selthis a dit:


> Je donne la solution :


Ce n'est pas évident comme manipulations ... merci Selthis pour ta contribution


----------



## papathom (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je repose la question de B'n *à Stef_e_coli* car il n'y a pas eu de réponse à ce sujet précis :
Peux-tu nous faire un petit retour d'expérience sur l'utilisation *Freebox HD + iMac + Kanex XD* ?

En effet, ce boitier Kanex HD semble être LA solution tant attendue par nombre d'entre nous 
pour enfin sortir le flux vidéo en numérique (via la sortie HDMI) et le faire entrer sur l'iMac (via le port Minidisplay)

Peux-tu nous dire donc si ça marche ? (vidéo + son?)
et si tu lis bien toutes les chaines de la freebox ? 
y compris TF1 et M6? 
(car j'ai lu sur certains forum qu'il y aurait peut-être un encodage spécial et des accords passés pour empêcher de sortir le flux de la freebox en numérique vers un PC ou un Mac, mais pas vers les TV)

Merci d'avance de ta réponse...

NB: J'ai acheté récemment une clé USB Elgato Eye TV Hybrid
et je peux actuellement lire le flux du boitier Freebox HD sur mon iMac 27", 
mais seulement en analogique (via la sortie S-vidéo) et cela n'est pas top...
Cela dit, je l'utilise aussi en tant que "simple" tuner TNT via le câble TV branché sur la prise de la maison et ça marche super bien, mais du coup, je n'ai que les chaines de la TNT.


----------



## - B'n - (28 Décembre 2010)

papathom a dit:
			
		

> NB: J'ai acheté récemment une clé USB Elgato Eye TV Hybrid
> et je peux actuellement lire le flux du boitier Freebox HD sur mon iMac 27",
> mais seulement en analogique (via la sortie S-vidéo) et cela n'est pas top...
> Cela dit, je l'utilise aussi en tant que "simple" tuner TNT via le câble TV branché sur la prise de la maison et ça marche super bien, mais du coup, je n'ai que les chaines de la TNT.


Tout pareil&#8230;*sauf que je n'arrive pas à lire les flux Freebow via la sortie S-vidéo du tuner Hybrid. Tu as quels câbles ?


----------



## Selthis (31 Décembre 2010)

Impossible de faire fonctionner le miens aujourd'hui, alors qu'il marchait très bien hier soir.
Le voyant bleu s'allumer toujours (coté HDMI) et le signal se lance quand j'appuie sur CMD + F2, mais ensuite l'affichage revient sur MAC OS X, c'est à ne rien y comprendre.

J'espere vraiment que le boitier n'a pas sauté, 150 euros pour une durée de vie de 3 mois ça me ferait bien ****


----------



## Selthis (18 Janvier 2011)

Selthis a dit:


> Impossible de faire fonctionner le miens aujourd'hui, alors qu'il marchait très bien hier soir.
> Le voyant bleu s'allumer toujours (coté HDMI) et le signal se lance quand j'appuie sur CMD + F2, mais ensuite l'affichage revient sur MAC OS X, c'est à ne rien y comprendre.
> 
> J'espere vraiment que le boitier n'a pas sauté, 150 euros pour une durée de vie de 3 mois ça me ferait bien ****


Rien à faire donc, il ne fonctionne plus.
Je n'ai peut être pas de chance, mais du coup, je déconseille ce produit, vu son prix et sa durabilité chez moi... -___-


----------



## Dailyplanet (22 Mai 2011)

Selthis a dit:


> Impossible de faire fonctionner le miens aujourd'hui, alors qu'il marchait très bien hier soir.
> Le voyant bleu s'allumer toujours (coté HDMI) et le signal se lance quand j'appuie sur CMD + F2, mais ensuite l'affichage revient sur MAC OS X, c'est à ne rien y comprendre.
> 
> J'espere vraiment que le boitier n'a pas sauté, 150 euros pour une durée de vie de 3 mois ça me ferait bien ****



Bonjour,

As-tu résolu le problème avec ton boitier ?
En as-tu acheté un autre ?
J'aimerais me commander le même ou alors le Belkin AV360

Merci


----------



## ramenian (25 Juin 2011)

Selthis a dit:


> Impossible de faire fonctionner le miens aujourd'hui, alors qu'il marchait très bien hier soir.
> Le voyant bleu s'allumer toujours (coté HDMI) et le signal se lance quand j'appuie sur CMD + F2, mais ensuite l'affichage revient sur MAC OS X, c'est à ne rien y comprendre.
> 
> J'espere vraiment que le boitier n'a pas sauté, 150 euros pour une durée de vie de 3 mois ça me ferait bien ****



Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac mid 2010, une PS3 reglé en 720p uniquement et un  Kanex XD. Je fais parti malheureusement des gens pour qui ça ne  fonctionne pas, même après avoir suivi la procédure Kanex.

En fait, la led bleu du Kanex s'allume correctement côté HDMI par contre, elle ne s'allume pas côté mini display port et iMac.

J'ai refait la manip plusieurs fois, rien à faire. CMD+F2 ne donne rien du tout, même pas un écran noir comme la plupart d'entre-vous.

Le Forum Macgeneration est un peu mon dernier espoir car sur le forum  générale, ils sont pas super bons les gars de chez Kanex.  Pourriez-m'aider, me dire quoi vérifier ? Y a-t-il un moyen de savoir si  le minidisplay port de mon iMac fonctionne correctement ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## ramenian (25 Juin 2011)

Selthis a dit:


> Problème résolu.
> Je donne la solution :
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai eu beau faire comme tu le dis, ça ne fonctionne pas. CMD F2 ne donne rien du tout et pourtant, tout semble en ordre. Peux-tu m'aider ?

Merci !


----------



## Giulietta26 (27 Juin 2011)

Vos macs sont ils dotés d'une entrée vidéo??


----------



## Phr4ktur3 (23 Juillet 2012)

Up!
Bonjours.Voilà j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un kanex xd....Ne marchant pas!
J'ai bien un Imac 27" OS X lion 10.7.4 (acheter très récemment) et sur beaucoup de vidéo de ricain,il montre que l'on doit brancher le kanex sur une prise avec comme logo un écran entre 2 barres...Ne possédant pas cet connentrique,je le branche dans les seul prises qui permette l'insertion de ce câble,les thundervolt!Pourquoi n'aurai-je pas cet prise?

Est-ce grave si je ne l'ai pas?

Merci!


----------



## laurent56480 (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

La Kanex XD n'est pas compatible avec thunderbolt, seulement les mini display port


----------



## mokuchley (24 Juillet 2012)

je me posai la question, mais un adaptateur thunder -> display port est techniquement possible........quelqu'un a t il vu ce joujou


----------



## pkiroul (6 Décembre 2012)

laurent56480 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La Kanex XD n'est pas compatible avec thunderbolt, seulement les mini display port



salut, où en es tu avec ta kanex? as tu trouvé une solution, j'aimerais en acheter une, j'ai une entrée display moi..


----------



## chacha95 (21 Décembre 2012)

Ca s'achète où ? Je souhaite utiliser ma PS3 sur mon iMac, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plus intéressant d'acheter un écran pour le même prix... (une TV Hd ready sera plus qualitatif)


----------

